# Identifing Cubers without cubes



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

I reckon that there should be a way cubers should recognise eachother when they dont have their cubes out when your passing them on the street 

COUNTLESS amounts of times ive walked down a road and spotted someone who looks like a cuber (I dont know how they LOOK like a cuber but I digress) and I think we should develop some kind of way how to identify eachother XD 

(this may sound REALLY stupid to some people :3)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

We should all wear cat ears.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

I propose a gang sign.
And then, we can have turf wars.


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> We should all wear cat ears.


 
Recomend a place to get a pair please? ^.^


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lets just turn an air cube at all times.


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Lets just turn an air cube at all times.


 
We'd Look kinda stupid if they were non-cubers :L


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

DylanReynolds said:


> Recomend a place to get a pair please? ^.^


 
Got mine from Afflecks.


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Got mine from Afflecks.



Be Back In 5!


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Keychain cubes on bags belt loops or, well keychains. In a checkerboard pattern. A bunch if people have them probably scrambled or untouched and solved but the checkerboard pattern would help to eliminate doubt.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2011)

We should all wear blue jeans everyday. That way if you see someone wearing blue jeans they will definitely be a cuber.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 20, 2011)

i think we should all not shave. that's how i recognize my friends....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought about this once.
Shoelaces. ("But what about summer!?" "idk.")


----------



## JyH (Apr 20, 2011)

No clothes could work pretty well.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the key chain cube idea but it wouldbe better with the dots pattern


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not so sure I like the no clothes idea, unless we get more female cubers. I've seen jms_gears1's crack way too many times as it is, I don't wanna see that anymore


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

Elbeasto94 said:


> I like the key chain cube idea but it wouldbe better with the dots pattern



Nah I reckon checkers would be better because a few of my non-cubing freinds know how to do dots :/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 20, 2011)

DylanReynolds said:


> Nah I reckon checkers would be better because a few of my non-cubing freinds know how to do dots :/


 
YA WE SHUD USE CHECKERBOARDZ CUZ ITS SO HARD TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olji (Apr 20, 2011)

why not cube in a cube then?

or neverending L? 

two awesome patterns


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> YA WE SHUD USE CHECKERBOARDZ CUZ ITS SO HARD TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO IT!!!!!!!!



All My non-cuber freinds cant work it out XD except one.... (who has just brought his first cube (ghost hand I) and expects me to teach him :/)


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

How about a cube in a cube in a cube??? only cool cubers can do that!

Hint:
U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F' ;D


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I thought about this once.
> Shoelaces. ("But what about summer!?" "idk.")


 
Some sort of fingernail paint.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 20, 2011)

Why not tattoo our fingers?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea cube in a cube would be better.


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> Why not tattoo our fingers?


 
A Rubiks cube on our tip of our index finger!


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2011)

How about we all walk around naked. Then we'll all end up in jail for indecent exposure (after repeated reoffending) and then we could all be together permanently.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

just have a cap with a cube on it.


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2011)

Patterns are so 2009.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 20, 2011)

Blue, red, yellow, orange, green, and white string around wrist, since title says "without cubes".
Or stickers on clothing you wear often.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

We should all wear whitey tighties overtop of black sweatpants, and also capes. The cat ears would go well with this as well. We will be called Cube and Friends. We must also go around asking people if they want to learn the sexy move while wearing our super cool outfits.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 20, 2011)

Dene said:


> How about we all walk around naked. Then we'll all end up in jail for indecent exposure (after repeated reoffending) and then we could all be together permanently.


 
Different Jails/Prisons. 
I like the string idea... Or one of those plastic wristbands that say "I can cubez" or just a certain color.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 20, 2011)

what if we all just ran around yelling *"I am a cuber!!!"* repetedly then we could all meet each other at the mental ward


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2011)

We could call it Roux de la Tourette syndrome


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Different Jails/Prisons.
> I like the string idea... Or one of those plastic wristbands that say "I can cubez" or just a certain color.


 
Or combine both, get a plastic wristband with the 6 standard sticker colours.


----------



## caseyd (Apr 21, 2011)

YEEES totally the 6 colored wristbands


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 21, 2011)

Seriously, couldn't we all get T-shirt with Cubes on them.


----------



## ianography (Apr 21, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Seriously, couldn't we all get T-shirt with Cubes on them.


 
Yeah, but that's boring


----------



## Owen (Apr 21, 2011)

We should all wear funny hats.


----------



## goflb (Apr 21, 2011)

We could paint our teeth with the colours of the cube and smile all the time.


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 21, 2011)

Owen said:


> We should all wear funny hats.


 
I got a colourful hat with a spinning thing on top of it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 21, 2011)

Fingernail paint 
String
Shoelaces
These seem to be the best.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 21, 2011)

We should all paint our faces like tigers


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2011)

What about all changing our avatar to a pic of ourselves, so that when we meet each other in real life we recognise each other from that picture?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2011)

When I first saw this thread I was thinking more along the lines of a secret handshake.


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> When I first saw this thread I was thinking more along the lines of a secret handshake.


How would you know who to handshake?



AvGalen said:


> What about all changing our avatar to a pic of ourselves, so that when we meet each other in real life we recognise each other from that picture?


To me, this seems to be the best option. Besides being naked all the time, of course.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 21, 2011)

Just cube.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 21, 2011)

a tattoo in the forehead


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 21, 2011)

If we all walk backwards... that could work


----------



## Your Mother (Apr 21, 2011)

How about we paint our skin with paint only visible with red/blue 3D glasses, and wear those at all times while playing 3D Minecraft via some mobile device :3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a wristband crafted from dyed string, and some sort of cube pattern, its funny when people ask about it and they try to describe it.


----------



## NathanG (Apr 21, 2011)

Should we take a vote?
-Shoelaces
-String around wrist
-Wristband
-Painted nails (I guess? lol)
-Keychain with cube in a cube pattern
-OR! any combination of these?
What do you all say?


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the wristband thing
Could be easily sold, easily obtained
IMAGINE, A COMPETITION. EVERYONE HAS MATCHING WRISTS


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lets be lookin like fools with our pants on da ground. Rubiks cube underwear. Fool proof.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 21, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> What about all changing our avatar to a pic of ourselves, so that when we meet each other in real life we recognise each other from that picture?


 Been there, done that.


rickcube said:


> If we all walk backwards... that could work


 I can moonwalk. Overaccomplished?

We should wear a shirt symbolizing something. Like the speedcubeshop t-shirts. Or the "Solved It" shirt. Or a shirt with Felik's face. Or with Orangina symbol on it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 21, 2011)

Shoestrings would
-be noticeable
-not set us apart from the general public to their knowledge, avoiding any discomfort.

Really. Shoestrings.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 21, 2011)

DylanReynolds said:


> How about a cube in a cube in a cube???



Cubeception. 

Though, I like the wristband idea. It would be...


----------



## NathanG (Apr 21, 2011)

Shoestrings and/or wristband, yes? Anyone?


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 21, 2011)

Wristband: I <3 Cubies


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Different Jails/Prisons.


 
How dare you point out the flaw in my perfectly sensible argument.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 21, 2011)

How the hell did you guys forget this?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 21, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> What about all changing our avatar to a pic of ourselves, so that when we meet each other in real life we recognise each other from that picture?


 
You have no idea how disappointed I was when I found out you weren't a little puppy.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 21, 2011)

NathanG said:


> Should we take a vote?
> -Shoelaces
> -String around wrist
> -Wristband
> ...


 
How could you forget my idea?!?!?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 21, 2011)

We should all wear GuThongs(get it?) on our necks all the time, with the six colors on it.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> What about all changing our avatar to a pic of ourselves, so that when we meet each other in real life we recognise each other from that picture?


 
I tried that but then people started thinking I was a hot animated chick.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 21, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Or a shirt with Felik's face.


 
Where can you get these? I should get one and wear it to a cube meet that he is at just to creep him out. 

I already constantly wear cube t-shirts in public (I have 9), so I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## NathanG (Apr 21, 2011)

ooooooo. Necklaces with the colors on them?
How about lanyards?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 21, 2011)

I think shirts is a good idea, if they are somewhat cuberelated, we will notice. I always wear nice T-shirts, and I'm going to buy this, because they just released a discount for Swedish students 
_Edit:_ I know the title is messed, but it's still a nice shirt


----------



## avgdi (Apr 21, 2011)

The problem with shirts is that we you can't wear the shirt everyday. I vote for the wristband idea.

I did a google search for "Rubik's cube braclet" and found this.
The braclet/wristband we all would wear doesn't have to be that one, it's just the first thing I found.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 21, 2011)

Those are pretty easy to make out of an old cube for yourself, so everyone can do it their own size and colour.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the wristband idea is the best and most easy.
For the T-shirts: Anyone not cubing could also wear shirts with cubes on them ^^


----------



## Enter (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENyGj_NQKkU
whistling song for cubers so you can spot them miles away


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 21, 2011)

we should totally make a wristband or sumthin lol. I think that would be wicked awsome.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2011)

avgdi said:


> The problem with shirts is that we you *can't* wear the shirt everyday. I vote for the wristband idea.


 
Pffft. I don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2011)

Julian said:


> How would you know who to handshake?


 
It'd be like:

Cuber1: Yosup, I'm a cuber.
Cuber2: Nah, you're not a cuber. You're lying. 
*Cuber1 and Cuber2 execute the secret handshake*
Cuber2: You are a cuber!
Cuber1: Yay!


Although I think if you live close enough to a cuber to bump into them, you probably would already know who they are.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the shoelaces. Many of us are computer programmers, so it would work well.

How do you tell the difference between an extrovert programmer and an introvert programmer?


Spoiler



The extrovert programmer looks at *your* shoes when talking to you.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 21, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> It'd be like:
> 
> Cuber1: Yosup, I'm a cuber.
> Cuber2: Nah, you're not a cuber. You're lying.
> ...


 
The reasoning for all of this, is so that we can distinguish a cuber, just by looking at them, and knowing. The whole point, is that we know, without having to say anything. By making a handshake, where you have to ask if they're a cuber, completely makes the entire idea pointless.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 21, 2011)

What would the wristband look like? Please not a chain of connected cubies.


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think we should have some secret handshake, like connecting our pinkie-fingers. And every time we see someone who looks like a cuber, we just shake the pinkie finger at them


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 21, 2011)

Just buy lots of cube shirts and wear them every day.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 21, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> I think we should have some secret handshake, like connecting our pinkie-fingers. And every time we see someone who looks like a cuber, we just shake the pinkie finger at them


 
How does someone just "look" like a cuber?


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 21, 2011)

I vote for an all over body tattoo of different cubes. Whilst running around screaming out algorithms and cube patterns xD


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 21, 2011)

The braclet/wristband we all would wear doesn't have to be that one, it's just the first thing I found.[/QUOTE]

Does anyone know where to get other types of bracelet/wristband from? 
I think that a fabric one with cubes printed on would look better. But I cant seem to find one anywhere..


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2011)

At Nemo we had ID straps with a cube pattern, I think these would make make nice wristbands.


----------



## radmin (Apr 21, 2011)

Just say "FU" to everyone you meet. The people who don't punch you in the face are cubers.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

Rinfiyks said:


> What would the wristband look like? Please not a chain of connected cubies.


 
It could look like this but with cube colours.
Or it could be like a checkerboard pattern with the squares being red/blue/yellow/green/white/orange/black.


----------



## Bapao (Apr 21, 2011)

Man, I'm lying in bed sick as hell and was feeling really miserable until I read this thread. Thanks!  Must stop laughing now, everything hurts...


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 21, 2011)

mmm i think if someone of a good cube shop designed the wristbands. like 100 firstly, and the demand is ok someone could start a business?


----------



## cuberr (Apr 21, 2011)

I honestly think the wristband idea is fantastic, someone should really look into that.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 21, 2011)

cuberr said:


> I honestly think the wristband idea is fantastic, someone should really look into that.


 i could try? but i have to design one firstly and then post it if it is ok


----------



## cuberr (Apr 21, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> i could try? but i have to design one firstly and then post it if it is ok


 
Well if you'd be willing to try then I really think you should.


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> How do you tell the difference between an extrovert programmer and an introvert programmer?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Yes, I tell this joke often. Although being a programmer myself I change it to engineer


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't personally wear wristbands. They feel awkward.
I do, however, wear shoelaces.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I don't personally wear wristbands. They feel awkward.
> I do, however, wear shoelaces.


 
Which would be easier to make?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

radmin said:


> Just say "FU" to everyone you meet. The people who don't punch you in the face are cubers.


 
I support this idea


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 21, 2011)

Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never see or made a championship. I don't collect the cubes. The cube is a beast and I'm able to humiliate him. [video]Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never made a championship.[/video]My specialty is the corner because it is the cornerstone. I created it myself with a cube of paper and a pencil. I have great pleasure other than the cube, music, movies many more and I laugh easily. I give the impression of being pretentious with a cube, but in life I'm the opposite. I'm french canadian


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 21, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Which would be easier to make?


 Probably equal price. /me researches.


----------



## clincr (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never see or made a championship. I don't collect the cubes. The cube is a beast and I'm able to humiliate him. [video]Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never made a championship.[/video]My specialty is the corner because it is the cornerstone. I created it myself with a cube of paper and a pencil. I have great pleasure other than the cube, music, movies many more and I laugh easily. I give the impression of being pretentious with a cube, but in life I'm the opposite. I'm french canadian


 
ok


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never see or made a championship. I don't collect the cubes. The cube is a beast and I'm able to humiliate him. [video]Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never made a championship.[/video]My specialty is the corner because it is the cornerstone. I created it myself with a cube of paper and a pencil. I have great pleasure other than the cube, music, movies many more and I laugh easily. I give the impression of being pretentious with a cube, but in life I'm the opposite. I'm french canadian


 
...what?


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 21, 2011)

what or ok ?


----------



## asportking (Apr 21, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> We should all wear whitey tighties overtop of black sweatpants, and also capes. The cat ears would go well with this as well. We will be called Cube and Friends. We must also go around asking people if they want to learn the sexy move while wearing our super cool outfits.


This should be the "official cubing uniform", and you have to wear it during competitions or they won't let you compete.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

So to buy custom 6-colour wristbands from reminderband.com, we need to have 20 people interested I think, each band is 2.25, not sure if there is shipping charges. Could put Speedsolving on the band.
If enough people are interested we can each pay like 5$ for one and any profit made we can just donate to speedsolving.com.

At interactivebands.com it costs 1.10 per bracelet for 6 colours but we need 250, so that might be an option for any cubing store interested.

Those are a couple sites I looked at.


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 21, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> When I first saw this thread I was thinking more along the lines of a secret handshake.


 
EXACTLY my first idea but then I kinda thought i'd look strange doing it to a non-cuber XD


----------



## Maniac (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never see or made a championship. I don't collect the cubes. The cube is a beast and I'm able to humiliate him. [video]Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never made a championship.[/video]My specialty is the corner because it is the cornerstone. I created it myself with a cube of paper and a pencil. I have great pleasure other than the cube, music, movies many more and I laugh easily. I give the impression of being pretentious with a cube, but in life I'm the opposite. I'm french canadian


 
Were you always insane or did it develope over time?

On topic: it seems like wristbands is the most liked idea and Stachu can use shoelaces if he really wants to.


----------



## caseyd (Apr 21, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Wristband: I <3 Cubies


 O MY GOD yes I will totally buy those


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 21, 2011)

My opinion
1.Shoelaces
2. Wristbands (thin and plasticlike)
3. Fingernail paint.
4. Prison


----------



## The Puzzler (Apr 21, 2011)

i say gang markings. Itd be fuuny.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 21, 2011)

We could have some generalization. Like anyone wearing two similar accessories (shoelaces, wristbands, necklaces, rings) that each have the colour of opposite sides of a standard scheme cube.
So like, one shoe with white laces, one with yellow. One red bracelet and one orange. One ring with a sapphire, one with an emerald.

Edit: just saw this on the main page


Spoiler


----------



## NathanG (Apr 22, 2011)

Erzz said:


> We could have some generalization. Like anyone wearing two similar accessories (shoelaces, wristbands, necklaces, rings) that each have the colour of opposite sides of a standard scheme cube.
> So like, one shoe with white laces, one with yellow. One red bracelet and one orange. One ring with a sapphire, one with an emerald.
> 
> Edit: just saw this on the main page
> ...


 
I think this is creative. I totally support this idea. But I also think just the six main colors are good too.... Hmmmmmm


----------



## NathanG (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never see or made a championship. I don't collect the cubes. The cube is a beast and I'm able to humiliate him. [video]Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never made a championship.[/video]My specialty is the corner because it is the cornerstone. I created it myself with a cube of paper and a pencil. I have great pleasure other than the cube, music, movies many more and I laugh easily. I give the impression of being pretentious with a cube, but in life I'm the opposite. I'm french canadian


 
Cool story, bro.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

lol nathan obv you don't know gaetan.


----------



## NathanG (Apr 22, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> lol nathan obv you don't know gaetan.


 
And from the looks of it....I don't want to.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2011)

why cant you just do it


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread is so lol. I like the wristband idea, I would wear one if it existed. Maybe something like this, except with the regular 6 cube colours.



freshcuber said:


> Keychain cubes on bags belt loops or, well keychains.





NathanG said:


> -Keychain with cube in a cube pattern


 I'd assume a lot of us already have cube keychains. I always have one on my schoolbag. Obvious cuber is obvious.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 22, 2011)

lets all wear this everyday


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> lets all wear this everyday


Lololol.
My compliments to Ranzha.


----------



## avgdi (Apr 22, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> Wristband: I <3 Cubies



THIS! I didn't even see that earlier.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 22, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never see or made a championship. I don't collect the cubes. The cube is a beast and I'm able to humiliate him. [video]Nobody does can recognize me. I am a big player who has never made a championship.[/video]My specialty is the corner because it is the cornerstone. I created it myself with a cube of paper and a pencil. I have great pleasure other than the cube, music, movies many more and I laugh easily. I give the impression of being pretentious with a cube, but in life I'm the opposite. I'm french canadian


 
Neuroleptics wearing out, aren't they?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 22, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Neuroleptics wearing out, aren't they?


 
lol that one took a google search


----------



## NathanG (Apr 22, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> lets all wear this everyday


 
Hell yeah, Jokerman. Hell yeah.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 22, 2011)

NathanG said:


> Hell yeah, Jokerman. Hell yeah.


 
 i have one because it makes me lol but nobody in my family gets it. oh well


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 22, 2011)

NathanG said:


> Hell yeah, Jokerman. Hell yeah.


 
 i have one because it makes me lol but nobody in my family gets it. oh well


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally I think that these look perfectly beautiful.
I really NEED a pair of these!

Also, at £22 on Ebay they arn't a bad price


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 22, 2011)

The bobby Fischer cuber maybe


----------



## shelley (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm late to the party, but I just made one of these:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 24, 2011)

If we could get the WCA to sell these wristbands, that money could be used to help set up compeitions.
Just an idea...


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If we could get the WCA to sell these wristbands, that money could be used to help set up compeitions.
> Just an idea...


 
And a good one at that.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Apr 25, 2011)

^ Totally agree. Really nice wristband too.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 25, 2011)

The wristband should say meh.


----------



## CubingCockney (Apr 26, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If we could get the WCA to sell these wristbands, that money could be used to help set up compeitions.
> Just an idea...


 
well you can buy a box of 500 customised wristbands for about £198. The wristbands can then be sold for like £1.50 each and then that would make quite a lot of profit. 

The problem is finding someone willing to spend £198 in the first place


----------



## celli (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the idea of the wristbands. I'll definitely buy one if the WCA will sell them. Much easier recognising each other!!!


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump. I still think this could be a good idea.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow is is a great idea wristbands are cheap and profits can be used to sponsor more cubing comps.


----------



## JyH (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm down for wristbands. By wristbands, do we mean the wristbands that are like the Livestrong ones?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'm down for wristbands. By wristbands, do we mean the wristbands that are like the Livestrong ones?


 
Here's a place for that. Not sure about credibility, however. http://24hourwristbands.com/order-custom-silicone-wristbands/


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> I'm down for wristbands. By wristbands, do we mean the wristbands that are like the Livestrong ones?


 
I think they are referring to the ones on the page before this like shelly made


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 20, 2011)

Id buy one if they made one.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 20, 2011)

id buy if they were under 4$


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.wrist-band.com try this? buy 100+ get 100 free but it ends super soon


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 20, 2011)

I think we should have powercubing braclets that improve our ability to cube when we wear them.
Almost like powerbalance vracelets


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 27, 2011)

The problem is most of us know what the placebo effect is, which destroys the effect.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 27, 2011)

"Hi do you like cubing?"


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 27, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> The problem is most of us know what the placebo effect is, which destroys the effect.


 
Haha yeah, it doesn't work telling yourself something if you don't believe in it ^.* or if you know it to be untrue =P.

This still sounds like a cool idea, a bracelet for cubers =].


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2011)

At $53 for 20 wristbands that say "SpeedSolving.com," someone could buy in bulk and give them out at Nationals.
http://www.wrist-band.com/order.php


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

Is anyone going to actually go through with this? (sorry for the bump)


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 5, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> Is anyone going to actually go through with this? (sorry for the bump)


 
Dude we started last month:/


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

w8 ur selling the wristbands now?


----------

